# Looking for guhbone's Unexplained Additions



## assdevourer69 (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi, I really enjoyed this one but was sad to see I couldn't access it anymore. Is there any way I can still read the story?

P.S: Ignore the previous post, I messed up the name


----------



## mp7251 (Jun 16, 2020)

assdevourer69 said:


> Hi, I really enjoyed this one but was sad to see I couldn't access it anymore. Is there any way I can still read the story?
> 
> P.S: Ignore the previous post, I messed up the name





https://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/threads/unexplained-additions-1-10-mich-guhbone-ssbbw-magic-explicit-sex-xwg.28528/


----------



## assdevourer69 (Jun 18, 2020)

mp7251 said:


> https://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/threads/unexplained-additions-1-10-mich-guhbone-ssbbw-magic-explicit-sex-xwg.28528/


Unfortunately it says "You don't have permission to view this page or perform this action". Is there something I'm doing wrong? Thanks for replying!


----------



## mp7251 (Jun 18, 2020)

you have to be a member and sign in


----------



## assdevourer69 (Jun 20, 2020)

that's what I'm doing but it still says that.


----------



## assdevourer69 (Jun 26, 2020)

If there's any way you can view the story, could you send it to me in any way? Or is that not possible. I really enjoyed that story and can't seem to be able to read it anymore. Logged in or not, it tells me "You don't have permission to view this page or perform this action". What am I doing wrong?


----------



## mp7251 (Jun 27, 2020)

write the moderator loopytheone and get your permissions updated. she should do it unless you've been a a-hole on here someplace and I don't know about it


----------



## daedal (Jun 28, 2020)

Unexplained additions


Unexplained additions By Mich (part 1) and Guhbone Part 1 I pushed Diane back onto the couch, undoing the buttons of her shirt with one...




sizerotica.blogspot.com


----------



## assdevourer69 (Jun 28, 2020)

mp7251 said:


> write the moderator loopytheone and get your permissions updated. she should do it unless you've been a a-hole on here someplace and I don't know about it


Thanks for the reply, I was about to do just that when @daedal kindly provided me with the story.



daedal said:


> Unexplained additions
> 
> 
> Unexplained additions By Mich (part 1) and Guhbone Part 1 I pushed Diane back onto the couch, undoing the buttons of her shirt with one...
> ...


Thank you so much! This is honestly my favorite story on here and I'm overjoyed to be able to read it again. If you know any more great stories where the main character grows to absolutely massive sizes, I'd love to hear your recommendations. Thanks again <3


----------

